# -  -11?
!     -11     ?      ?   -      -11 ?

----------

.

 
   " " 2  2010 .

    :



> 22.05.2007  03-03-06/1/288   ,        ,        ,       -11  -11   .


  N 03-03-06/1/288  -       *   -11     ?*

 - ?
.

----------

:
-11        .
   ?

----------


## mln

> *   -11     ?*


 ,        ,    ,   ,         (     03-03-06/1/606  22.09.2010)

----------

> 03-03-06/1/606  22.09.2010


      ?

*          ,        * ?!

----------


## mln

22.09.2010  03-03-06/1/606.             **,      ,    .

:             ,      ,    .

:





 22  2010 .  03-03-06/1/606

   -                 **   .

   . 1 . 252     ( - )        (  ,  . 265 , ),  () .

      ,      .

     ,  ,       .      ,      ,    .

 . 255               ()  ,    ,  ,       ,     , ,     ,     ,   ()  ()  .

   . 2 . 255         . 25  ,  ,   ,       ,         ,        .

   . 21 . 270  ,            ,      ,      ().               .

 ,                    ,    ,   ,           . 1 . 252 .

           ,    ,     ,   ,        ,      . 252       .



 - 
..
22.09.2010

----------

*mln*,   ,       -   ?!

 : *   -11     ?*

   -  ?

----------


## mln

> : *   -11     ?*
>    -  ?


  ,  ,    
     ? ! ....             .
  ,              , .. :
1.      (   / ).
2.            ..     .
3.           .

       -4861/10  19.04.2010      3     . 
    ,        ,   /.,     
  ,    %  ,   N %  , .       ...
 .   :yes:      ,       
 ,   ... 300-

----------


## _29

,           .   -  100  200%    .          ?   -     ,  ,  ?

----------

> ?


     .       ,     ,          -  .    ,         .





> ,        ,   /.,     
>   ,    %  ,   N %  , .       ...


   -   ,       (    )    ,     ,    .

----------


## _29

> -11     ?


           .     ?    .    .       !     -     (  ).     -               .     .




> (    )


..   -    ?

----------

> -


2000 .     . /    .




> .


 ?






> -


  :Wink:

----------

> .     ?


     .        .    -    .

----------


## mln

> .       ,     ,          -  .


     :  _ ,       .   ,    酅..  ,     18-10-16,      . ,  ,        _  http://www.klerk.ru/law/articles/200819/ 

    -      :Smilie: 
  %  //......  

 :Redface:

----------


## mln

> ,           .   -  100  200%    .          ?   -     ,  ,  ?


    ,          (  )

*#2* . ,  
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=387613&page=2

----------


## _29

> ?


   ->    ,      ,      (     ).





> :  _29  -


            .    ,   -  ,    .

----------


## _29

*mln*,   .   .       .      ,   .     
   -   .         ?        ,      ,  . .      ?       ?

----------


## mln

> ?        ,      ,  . .      ?       ?


            - ,     ,       N- - % ......  .
        ,     -,      . 
  . ,     ,

----------


## _29

> ,           .   -  100  200%    .          ?   -     ,  ,  ?


    ...  :Frown: 
*mln*,    -     ?   :Wink:

----------


## mln

*_29*,   :yes:

----------


## _29

:Rotate:

----------


## 5

> ...   -     ?


       -    
     (100-119)% -  ...%  , (120-150) - ...%  150   -   %
  -     
 .
    ..

----------


## _29

> (100-119)% -  ...%  , (120-150) - ...%  150   -   %


..    (   ?),             ,       ?
,  -   :Big Grin: 





> .
>     ..


  -       , ?

----------


## tan223

> ..    (   ?),             ,       ?
> ,  -  
> 
> 
> 
> 
>   -       , ?


 
    ,      . ,     ,     .        (       )

----------


## _29

> 


   .         ?     ?
..   ,  .     ( -,    )?

----------


## tan223

> .         ?     ?
> ..   ,  .     ( -,    )?


   ,       -    .
      ,         
      %  
   ,  %    .
     ,

----------


## _29

*tan223*, .    :yes:

----------

> ...    (100-119)% -  ...%  , (120-150) - ...%  150   -   %


     119,5%?
  ?

----------


## ket_vik

, ,      -     10%  100%,       ,   - ,   - ,           ?

----------


## ket_vik

*mln*, , , ,      -     10%  100%,       ,        ,       ,   - ,   - ,           ?  .  ,     !

----------


## mln

> ,   - ,   - ,


     %   ,       ,    .    :Smilie:    , .....  :Smilie:

----------


## et_vik

%

----------


## mln

.....

----------


## sem_ana

,        ?

----------


## Nikost

> ,        ?


   ,  - .

----------


## sem_ana

?      .      ?
  ?

----------


## mln

-  .
   -    .

----------

